# burstner elegance



## tude

well this wont impress burstner people ive just been to veiw a elegance 821 i its 3 axle with garage and bed above. well so looking forward to buying it well was so dissapointed with the quality . cab doors inside handle very flimsy took 4 goes to get out.when you shut the cab door the front side of the van shook.when you shut the hab door it was very tinny.the captains chairs at the front what a load of messing about to turn them round also when drivers seat was in its normal postion the handbrake hides the button for turning the chairs round so you have to watch you dont break a finger when turning chairs.ive had a good offer for my van so was looking forward to buying this 2008 elegance now i need to think again i dont want to be without a van thanks tude also this van had covered 4250 miles


----------



## 96299

tude said:


> well this wont impress burstner people ive just been to veiw a elegance 821 i its 3 axle with garage and bed above. well so looking forward to buying it well was so dissapointed with the quality . cab doors inside handle very flimsy took 4 goes to get out.when you shut the cab door the front side of the van shook.when you shut the hab door it was very tinny.the captains chairs at the front what a load of messing about to turn them round also when drivers seat was in its normal postion the handbrake hides the button for turning the chairs round so you have to watch you dont break a finger when turning chairs.ive had a good offer for my van so was looking forward to buying this 2008 elegance now i need to think again i dont want to be without a van thanks tude also this van had covered 4250 miles


Well I have shouted before about the poor quality of our burstner and the many many problems we have had with it. All are resolved now and the van is a joy to use and we finally love it but, it was enough to put me off ever buying another burstner, thats just the way I am, they only get one chance with me and it's the same with fiat.

Oh by the way, my front number plate has just recently fallen off and suspect the hot weather to be the cause but, the flipping thing was only stuck on with what looks like some sort of sikaflex type stuff 8O Shouldn't they be screwed on ? :?

Steve


----------



## Burneyinn

Oh dear!

All I am going to say is that we had a Kon-Tiki before.


One man's meat..................


----------



## Sonesta

Hi tude,

Oh I am sorry to hear you were disappointed with the Elegance you looked at, as I know you were quite keen about it when you pm'd me a few days ago to to ask about how I was finding ours and what the mpg was like etc.

I cannot honestly comment on the 2008 model as we have never owned one ourselves and therefore we do not know much about that model. However, I can comment on the latest 2010 Burstner Elegance, which is what we have recently pruchased from Camper UK and from what I can understand, the 2010 Burstner Elegance 810G which we own, is totally different to the previous Burstner Elegance 821G.

I can hand on heart say: that we are finding the 2010 Burstner Elegance, with the twin bed layout, absolutely excellent in every single way and we just cannot fault it! The build quality is superb and the interior design and lighting is quite something else. I know when we first looked inside the new Burstner Elegance at the October NEC motorhome show, we were most impressed and the interior lighting (which is one of the thing that I adore about it) has definitely got the WOW factor. I understand that since being launched, the new Burstner Elegance has won a couple of prestigious design awards!

I must say we are not experiencing any of the issues you mention in your post and our cab and habitation doors seem strong, well made and robust and far superior in finish to the one we had in our Auto Trail. Maybe Burstner have been making notes of such complaints and quibbles from customers and people like yourself and have now rectified these problems in their new models? If so, then this is very fortunate for new buyers like us, as we are obviously going to be happily benefiting by any past mistakes or design faults?

As for the handbrake issue you mentioned . . . . . again not so in our particular vehicle and our handbrake is located to the right hand side of the drivers seat, so thankfully, we have absolutely no difficulty swinging our cab and drivers cab seats around at all. In fact they are very easy to swing round and they are extremely comfortable to sit in too!

We are truly delighted with the quality of workmanship of the Burstner and in our opinion, the van we have purchased is an exceptionally well made motorhome and we have no complaints - so fingers crossed, our opinion will continue to remain as such! Our 2 previous motorhomes; a Swift Kontiki 645 followed by an Auto Trail Cheyenne 840S were nice motorhomes but unfortunately, as much as we enjoyed many happy travels in both of them, we had issues with both vehicles right from them being new and it seemed that almost every time we went away somewhere, some new problem or fault would arise and we were continually back and forth to the dealers getting problems fixed etc! In the end, our reasons for selling on both occasions, were due to lack of faith in their reliability and so we decided after considerable homework, that a german built motorhome would be the top of our list for the next one. We looked at all makes and models but the 2010 Burstner Elegance was the one that made us take a sharp intake of breath when we stepped through the door for the first time and we just fell in love with it instantly.

So far we have been able to enjoy several trips away in our new MH without encountering any problems at all and everything has worked impeccably and our dnew baby has peformed faultlessly! Hopefully motorhome number 3 is going to be kind to us and we can enjoy many trips of trouble free travel! 

Here is a link to the new 2010 Burstner Elegance just in case you haven't seen inside one: http://www.buerstner.com/uk/motorhomes/model/elegance/video.html

Good luck with your search and I hope you find your dream machine!

Sue


----------



## Avante524

*Burstner 821*

Hello Tude

we have a 2005 821 and we cannot fault it, we have just completed a 9 month tour of Europe covering some 20'000 miles or so and in all that time of daily use we only had two things break.
1. A ten pence spring inside the hab door I fixed this in ten minutes.
2. A small piece of metal came loose inside the ignition switch(Fiat part), it still works but its fiddly to remove the ignition key.
So other than that our 821 has been nothing short of brilliant, you can have a look in [email protected]

Cheers.....Still Smiling..


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Elegance 821i*

Hello tude

I am surprised to hear of your experience of the Burstner.

We own a 2006 821i in which we have spent the last 3 years fulltiming in. We have found our Ellie to be a fantastic home. We
hear people with other marques complaining about the problems they have with their vans.

Without tempting fate, apart from being stoned in Southampton, we have had nothing but good times from the van.

I would recomend that you have a look at a few other examples of the 821i I feel sure that you will change your opinion.

Neilanddebs


----------



## jch07

All I can say too is that our we absolutely love our elegance i821g - 2007 model on 08 plate. Yes we've had a few problems and a very interesting one at the moment, but we do not find it flimsy in any way at all.

I'm currently living in ours during the working week whilst we relocate and it's been perfect.

Regards, JCH07

PS - Message to NeilandDebs. 3 years on and still fultiming. You might remember us....We spent an evening together at Gruissan (pond site) when you arrived in Elle and we were parked up in our elegance (white one and we'd only had a few months!) No going back so far then!


----------



## Sonesta

I've received a PM from tude since he submitted his post in this thread and it would seem he has been to look at the newest Burstner Elegance model and couldn't fault it! Apparantley, his wife wants one now, so from what I could understand, he's now looking into ordering one.

Hopefully, he will let us all know soon whether he has actually ordered one and if so, which layout he's opted for?

Sue


----------

